# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  I surrender to hair loss

## FlightTL

As a slick bald Norwood 7, I'm throwing in the towel....


I'm have been severely defeated by hair loss and have lost all hope in life....I'm so sad.


Joe from SI, please email me, so at least I have just one more friend left on this earth.

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

I'll be your friend bro

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Damn! someone finally responded to this pathetic thread.  I was hoping we would not fall for the same BS again.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Damn! someone finally responded to this pathetic thread.  I was hoping we would not fall for the same BS again.


 Many times I wonder if FlightTL is trolling us. The thread where he asked if he is supposed to wash his penis or not was pretty bad

On the other hand imagine if he is serious. I would feel bad for treating him like a troll in that case

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Many times I wonder if FlightTL is trolling us. The thread where he asked if he is supposed to wash his penis or not was pretty bad
> 
> On the other hand imagine if he is serious. I would feel bad for treating him like a troll in that case


 I call troll for the simple fact that he doesn't return to the majority of the threads he starts.  If he actually was seeking advice he would join in on the dialogue, but he doesn't.  He starts these threads where he sounds extremely lame and pathetic and is never heard from again...until the next thread.

----------


## drybone

> As a slick bald Norwood 7, I'm throwing in the towel....
> 
> 
> I'm have been severely defeated by hair loss and have lost all hope in life....I'm so sad.
> 
> 
> Joe from SI, please email me, so at least I have just one more friend left on this earth.


 From your photo you look like you have lots of hair.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

He always talks about how depressed and defeated he is.  How he doesn't get women, blah blah blah....  I am shocked.  I would think women would flock to that kind of guy.

----------


## drybone

> *As a slick bald Norwood 7, I'm throwing in the towel....*


 Don't give up so soon. Most guys I know wait until they are at least a NW 8 or 9 before they throw in the towel. 

Keep the faith  :Smile:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Don't give up so soon. Most guys I know wait until they are at least a NW 8 or 9 before they throw in the towel. 
> 
> Keep the faith


 
He's right.  Keep fighting! Don't quit!

----------


## baldozer

> As a slick bald Norwood 7, I'm throwing in the towel....
> 
> 
> I'm have been severely defeated by hair loss and have lost all hope in life....I'm so sad.
> 
> 
> Joe from SI, please email me, so at least I have just one more friend left on this earth.


 You are not alone bro, I'm also a NW7. We are like brothers  :Smile: .

----------


## hairlosskills

Hairloss has taken everything from me.flightTL, im right there with you. I have lost all my friends because i refuse to go out

----------


## mariechin1234

Don't lose hope FlightTL. We're here to help you. Hair transplant is now offered everywhere. Visit a dermatologist to determine what causes your hair fall and the best treatment you can undergo.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

He didn't surrender to hair loss, he is hitting the gym and getting jacked.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Joe from SI, please email me, so at least I have just one more friend left on this earth.


 Damn this is an old thread.  This is back when I thought you were just a major league troll.  Joe has your email address?  What is he up to now since the fall out with Spencer?  Did he shave his head and move on with his life?

----------

